# Wonder Woman



## makeupholism (Mar 3, 2011)

Hoy fuimos Bianca, Eugenia (Hypathya) y yo al Preview de *Wonder Woman*, y vimos que la colección está increíble!!! El lanzamiento oficial acá es el sábado, y seguro volará todo, está padrísima!!
  	Yo compré la paleta rosa y la verde, el MSF en Pink Power, el lipglass en Wonder Woman y el labial Russian Red, que aunque es de línea, se me antojaba que mi labial de WW fuera rojo rojo!! jijijij ni modo, ese fue totalmente sobrado, pero ayyy se ve tan lindo con su estrellita.
  	Bianca, Eugenia, ¿qué compraron por fin??


----------



## bgajon (Mar 5, 2011)

El preview estuvo muy mono con cocteles, meseros/modelos que alegraban la pupila y Glamazons que eran altísimas. A diferencia de otras presentaciones no se lleno terriblemente así que si dio tiempo de comprar sin que se acabaran cosas, tomar unos coctelitos y aperitivos y no fue de pisa y corre para mi ya que tuve el gusto de conocer a Paty (a la cual asuste con mis taconazos) y Eugenia. Las dos son igual de buena onda y viciosas como se leen.

  	Estoy de acuerdo con Paty de que la colección está muy padre y el empaque súper cute. Seguro se moverá rápido esta colección así que chicas CORRAN por sus cositas antes de que se acaben.
  	Yo compré poco ya que últimamente he andado más viciosa de Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y los precios son algo altos aunque el tamaño de ciertas cosas lo amerita.
  	Me llevé:
  	La cosmetiquera en rojo 
  	Marquise D como back up del que ya tengo y amo
  	Wonder Woman gloss (como no llevarse el gloss que le da nombre a la colección aparte de que es un rojo hermoso lo que no se es como le voy a ahacer con tremendo aplicador y mis labios tan finos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  	Mighty Aphrodite blush 

  	Deje con mucho pesar el MSF Pink Power porque ya tengo demasiados iluminadores que ni toco. Todavía no decido que hacer, espero poder dejarlo ir sin pesar y si no mañana tendré que correr por el.

  	Qué se compraron ustedes? Qué les pareció la colección en general?


----------



## Woodwinkedgirl1 (Mar 9, 2011)

En donde compraron el MSF Pink Power? es que yo fuí a Reforma 222 y me dijeron que los les llegó y a otra amiga le pasó lo mismo en otro MAC.  Aún así me compre: Marquise d', Wonder Woman Lipsglass, Emancipation Lipglass, Mighty Aphrodite Blush, Lady Justice Quad y la cosmetiquera azul.

  	Tengo swatches de todo en mi Blog por si quieren verlo 

http://awoodwinkedkindofgirl.blogspot.com/2011/03/mac-wonder-woman-haul.html


----------



## makeupholism (Mar 9, 2011)

Yo compré mi Pink Power en PH Polanco...


----------



## lady joce (Mar 10, 2011)

hola chicas!!! cuánto tiempo no? pues fíjense que, por increíble que parezca, no compré nada de nada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pues la verdad nada me llamó la atención, los msf me parecieron demasiado enormes, no creo necesitar mucho en mi vida cotidiana, igual el lipglass. Las cosmetiqueras estaban lindas, pero ya tengo la de liberty of london.
  	Los labiales me parfecieron demasiado claros o fuertes, yo soy de las que usa más bien un intermedio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	En cuanto a los rubores, no sentí que fueran con mi tono de piel.
  	En fin, lo que sí me ha interesado son los esmaltes de jeanius, pero nada más,  lo que sí me llama la atención, es la colección de surf baby.


----------



## makeupholism (Mar 10, 2011)

lady joce said:


> hola chicas!!! cuánto tiempo no? pues fíjense que, por increíble que parezca, no compré nada de nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wow, ¿en serio nada te llamó la atención? yo quisiera ser así, jaja! según yo no iba a comprar nada o casi nada, y ya viéndolos en la tienda me enamoré perdidamente. Y lo que me gusta mucho de esta colección es que sí la he usado. Los MSF los he estado usando diario...  diario me hago contour, highlight y todo el numerito, entonces me cayeron maravillosamente....


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2011)

Yo ya no me compré el MSF y sigo impactada por mi fuerza de voluntad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Claro que calmé el ansia comprando mis esmaltes de Jeanius


----------



## makeupholism (Mar 11, 2011)

Eso es fuerza de voluntad, Bianca!!! yo aún no me he topado con Jeanius... en el Liverpool de frente a mi casa aún no tienen nada, y me he mantenido alejada de Perisur... después de mi atascón en CCO, creo que es lo más prudente.... ayyyy pero se ven tan bonitos tus esmaltes de Jeanius!!! Ese azul me hace ojitos.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 12, 2011)

Gracias Paty si estoy muy orgullosa de mi. En Delta hablé con Nelly el viernes en la mañana y me dijo que todavía no estaban dados de alta. Yo le comenté que en en Reforma 222 y Antara ya estaban que sólo Liverpool faltaba y que yo quería comprarle a ella. Entonces me dice "Deja le hablo a mi supervisora y veo que onda porque no es posible esto" y dicho y hecho a la hora me habló y ya pude pasar por mis cositas. Por eso te digo que Nelly es LO MÁXIMO!! Yo sé que tu haul del CCO estuvo canijo pero yo creo que el esmalte azul si vale mucho la pena, tanto así que voy a ir a hacerme manicure para lucirlo como se debe porque con mi pulso maraquero no va a quedar nada bien. Viste en twitter que puse que ya llegaron los Cremeblend blushes? Están hermosos! Yo quiero todos!


----------



## mac makeup uk (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Girls, Que tal?

  	I want to buy the Wonderwoman Bag ASAP. But cant seem to get it in Buenos Aires.
  	Does anyone have any tips on where to buy one one pink?


----------



## makeupholism (Mar 15, 2011)

mac makeup uk said:


> Hi Girls, Que tal?
> 
> I want to buy the Wonderwoman Bag ASAP. But cant seem to get it in Buenos Aires.
> Does anyone have any tips on where to buy one one pink?


	As far as I know, there are only blue and red Wonder Woman makeup bags... maybe that's why you can't find it in pink


----------



## mac makeup uk (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah ok , im sure i have seen a gold one a wll but must be mistaken. Ok thanks for update.


----------



## makeupholism (Mar 15, 2011)

mac makeup uk said:


> Ah ok , im sure i have seen a gold one a wll but must be mistaken. Ok thanks for update.


	The golden one is a brush set.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola Chicas! Tanto tiempo sin vernos, Eugenia y Bianca nos tienen muy olvidadas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. El viernes llegó WW a Qro. y pues inmediatamente me fui a verla y la noticia es que solo compré Marquise'd y Emancipation, de los demás no llamó mucho mi atención, también prbé todo lo de Jeanious pero no me convenció nada y los cremeblend blushes sí em quedé con las ganas porq me gustaron algunos colores pero como mi piel es grasa no puedo usarlos, tambn fui al CCO pero yo creo q estoy enferma pues no compré nada pues lo q vi o ya lo tenía o no me llamaba mucho la atención, así q ahorraré para las siguientes.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry por andar tan perdida pero entre casa, hija en exámenes de admisión para secundaria, examen de ballet y vida en general no había tenido mucho tiempo.
  	Zara no te preocupes a mi también me ha dado ese bicho de no comprar lo malo es que cuando se te quita compras con venganza  Jajaja! Haces bien en ahorrar porque vienen varias colecciones hermosas.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola, Bianca ya sé xq no compré nada en el CCO, hoy vi el video de Paty y ella se llevó todo!! muchas de las cosas que vi en el video pues ya no las tenían obviamente mi querida Paty fue unos días antes que yo. Siento un alivio de que no estoy tan enferma como creí.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 18, 2011)

Jajaja! Si caray esa Paty arrasa con todo! Y luego volvió unos días después a llevarse otro poco más y nos llevó a Eugenia a mi para dejar pelón el CCO.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 22, 2011)

Qué lástima que yo fui el fin de semana y no las pude conocer, cuando vuelva a ir nos ponemos en contacto por aki igual y me toca la sorpresa de conocerlas, aunq mi maridín se espanta cada vez que entro al CCO y me da un tiempo máximo de estancia xq yo podría pasar horas checando todo lo q hay.
  	Un abrazo a todas.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 22, 2011)

Sería muy padre conocernos todas! A mi como a tu marido me da miedo ir al CCO porque quisiera llevarme todo!


----------

